# Nissan Diagnostic Tools



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

Does anyone know if you can buy Nissan Diagnostic Tools to help tune the car? Specifically, I'm having a problem setting my Throttle Posistion Sensor and I know the dealership has special electronics they use to adjust these things. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

those cost way too much $$$ just take it to auto zone and have them read it for you and for throttle body sensor go to 240sx.org and they can tell how to do it there


----------

